# Grace's Crazy Clan- Life in 2011



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

Dear ROers,

[align=center]Happy New Year! [/align]

Woah, the year flew! Where did it go, ha? I hope you had a great 2010, and that 2011 is even better! So, this is going to be my 2011 blog. Hopefully I will update it a lot! With lots of pictures and random stuff about the animals, and maybe myself. Even if you don't want to hear about me, well, tough  2010 was a good year, not great, just good. We had a few losses in the furry family. Including my dear bunny, Thumper, who was one of my first ever bunnies and I was very attached to. A guinea pig, Toffee, who I adopted in 2009 and another guinea pig, Toffee's daughther Sadee, born in August '10. Though I miss them an awful lot, I'll always have memories of them.

We also had additions last year! Henry, my beloved giant fur ball of a bunny, and guinea pigs Sadee, Meah, Evie, Jasper and Belle. The first four were born here at the end of the Summer.

So, what does 2011 hold? Well I don't know for sure but I have a feeling it holds A LOT!

1. I'll be turning 18, legally an adult. Legally able to drink 

2. I finish school! In Ireland, the last year is VERY stressful. Basically you have to work your butt off all year to sit these exams which can be approx. 4 hours long each, in 7 subjects. Then you get your results back, count up how many points you got and it all depends on those points whether you get to do what you want to do in college or not. So, if I get the points I need, this time next year I will be on Christmas break from Veterinary Nursing in college 

Fingers crossed!

3. I might be out on my own, if I get to do what I want in college, and living away from home and having to look after myself, what will I do without my Mammy's dinners 

4. I won't be able to bring all the animals, if any with me, which sucks a lot! I know they will be well looked after here!

Anyway, I think I have bored you enough 
No new bunny pictures today unforunately! I haven't managed to do a bunny photo shoot with my new camera yet, but I WILL have TONS of random animal and stuff pictures coming up later tonight, just have to upload them all! Also be writing about New Years!

So, to sum it all up, stayed tuned to my blog if you want random pictures and want to read random stuff about my crazy clan!

Slain!
Grace


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

I planned to upload more, but I am really, really tired and ready for sleep!

[align=center]My sister's cat, George, that I am minding right now. He is half a doll face persian and half a ''normal'' cat[/align]












In action!






Crazy kitty






Licking his lips


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]Guinea Pigs I'm minding[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]My Dogs[/align]

Holly (she is 1)






Heidi (she is 16)


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]Randoms[/align]

First picture taken with camera






Me (poser haha)






All my Christmas sweets I got as presents, yuck I'll probably give it away


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 2, 2011)

George reminds me of puss in boots from the Shrek movies. I would so try to get the cat into tiny little boots and a cape if I had him. Great photo with the new camera. I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2011)

Everyone says that about him


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome pictures, I just love George, haha.
Ohhhhhh those are some yummy looking treats, I would totally tell you to send them my way but I started my diet, haha


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2011)

George is cute but going through an annoying stage lol! He is five months old, and just wants to run around like crazy and pounce on everything. I am covered in scratches from the little fecker 

I would gladly send it your way, I have way too much chocolate eaten over Christmas, don't think I can take it anymore 

More pictures coming later everyone! Not sure about bunny pictures, hopefully!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

[align=center]Bunny Pictures![/align]

Princess


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Lily

I was kind of annoyed at how the dark bunnies' pictures came out, they are so hard to photograph


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Ebony


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Misty


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Henry

Getting groomed


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Henry bit Twitches in the nose, so I will post pictures of him when he is healed up. Both of them got out of their cages and went for each other.


----------



## Nela (Jan 8, 2011)

Love the pics Grace! I love love Henry. Well, aside from the fact that he's biting others. Lol. Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya it is healing up well 
He is really naughty and stubborn lol! It makes him cuter though I think


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2011)

Just snapped this of me and Holly


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2011)

Back to school tomorrow, Christmas went way too fast  I can't sleep because I'm so used to staying up late and sleeping in late lol! Watching that film Anger Management while I'm trying to get some sleep. Adam Sandler is such a funny actor love his films.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 10, 2011)

I like your blog.  Your pets are so amazing ! Henry has stole my heart


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for that lovely post 

Wow, I was sooo tired today at school. Getting up at 7 was such a shock to the system, I would have gladly stayed in bed for another 5 hours!

I decided as an experiment last night to email the company that make the guinea pig food I feed them. I told them how I had 6 bunnies and 6 guinea pigs, that I loved their food. I also told them how I pet sit all kind of small animals and recommend their guinea pig food to the pig owners. Well they emailed me back and they are sending me a box of guinea pig food samples, a box of rabbit samples and leaflets to hand out. I thought it was really great and very generous of them. I know it is in the hope that they will gain some customers but very few companies would do it 
Looking forward to getting my freebies in the post, so exciting lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for that lovely post 

Wow, I was sooo tired today at school. Getting up at 7 was such a shock to the system, I would have gladly stayed in bed for another 5 hours!

I decided as an experiment last night to email the company that make the guinea pig food I feed them. I told them how I had 6 bunnies and 6 guinea pigs, that I loved their food. I also told them how I pet sit all kind of small animals and recommend their guinea pig food to the pig owners. Well they emailed me back and they are sending me a box of guinea pig food samples, a box of rabbit samples and leaflets to hand out. I thought it was really great and very generous of them. I know it is in the hope that they will gain some customers but very few companies would do it 
Looking forward to getting my freebies in the post, so exciting lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 15, 2011)

January is going sooo fast, kind of scary, just a few months till my exams. Wanted to sleep in this morning since it was Saturday but it was stormy and one of the rabbit hutches blew open so I had to go run around and catch them. Got covered in mud and wet, lovely!

Got tons of homework to do so I guess I better get started on that today. I need to get some make up as well so hopefully I can get one of my parents to bring me to town later. Might buy a good film to watch too.

I might be adding mice to the furry farm as well. Either one male or two females, not sure yet. When I move out next year I will not be able to bring the rabbits or guinea pigs because their cages are too big and messy and it just wouldn't work. I will probably be renting a house with others, probably people I don't know so a small bedroom would where they would have to be permantely. The mice can come with me, they wouldn't take up as much space and time. The rest will be looked after by my parents.

I found out my cousin is getting married in May too, so I am excited about that. An excuse to get a nice dress and get my hair and make up done


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2011)

Did a big Spring clean of the animals cages and shed today. Was going to get pictures but just got it done in time for the rain! Spring is starting to kick in, yay! I saw some buds on some trees


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Grace, how ya doin' dahling? Hehehe. I bet you are quite busy with schoolwork and all right? I've always found mice quite adorable myself. I've considered having a few in the past but I was nervous with them being so tiny and I wasn't sure how to keep them from smelling so I ended up with gerbils instead. I love gerbils but really wish I had done more research before getting them... Maybe they'd have had better lives... Bah! So, are you getting the mice? I can't wait to see more pictures. I love your pics. :biggrin2:We've got some green stuffs growing randomly around here too. It's lovely isn't it?If we're not going to get any snow in the winter, I'd much prefer it be green then! 

Have a great day and hope to hear from you soon! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 22, 2011)

Nela wrote:


> Grace, how ya doin' dahling? Hehehe. I bet you are quite busy with schoolwork and all right? I've always found mice quite adorable myself. I've considered having a few in the past but I was nervous with them being so tiny and I wasn't sure how to keep them from smelling so I ended up with gerbils instead. I love gerbils but really wish I had done more research before getting them... Maybe they'd have had better lives... Â Bah! So, are you getting the mice? Â I can't wait to see more pictures. I love your pics. :biggrin2:Â We've got some green stuffs growing randomly around here too. It's lovely isn't it?Â If we're not going to get any snow in the winter, I'd much prefer it be green then!
> 
> Have a great day and hope to hear from you soon! :biggrin2:



Just seeing this now 
I'm reeeally busy with school work, next week I have mock exams so I'm busy trying to finish cramming stuff in this week. Then in June I have the real exams, so I basically can't stop until June! Then I am burning my books 
I think I am going to wait till September, when I have moved out to get the mice. So I can see if it will be possible to keep them where I am living and if I'll be able to afford them. I know they don't cost a lot to care for, but I'll be a poor student trying to fend for myself without my Mammy  If I can manage to keep myself alive first we'll see then.

I have a few really random, not great pictures to stick up now 
Thanks for posting! x


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 22, 2011)

Typical, beautiful day in Ireland 

















I still have a ton of these snow flakes stuck on my bedroom window from Christmas! Yes I need to take them down 






My kitty, Kitten 






Ebony and Misty






My old age pensioner, Heidi






Home made apple tart anyone?


----------



## avarocks (Feb 23, 2011)

I love orange kitties... the pics of George are great! I think orange kitties are the best kind. I especially enjoyed the guinea pig pictures. I have 5 guinea pigs in addition to my bunny. They are just fantastic.


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Grace,

Best of luck with all your exams! I do not miss those days Lol. I love the color of the sky in your pictures. :biggrin:As for the mouse, I think that is a wise decision. So many things can and will change. How does it work there btw? Is it student housing, dorms? I have no idea how all that works. Will you be staying alone or have a roomate?

Thanks for sharing the pics. I hope your studying goes well and that you rest when you can :biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 23, 2011)

Avarocks- Thanks, he is a cutie  I must post pictures of my own guinea pigs as well, I was just minding them for someone.

Nela- It depends on what you want, you can stay in student housing on campus, rent a room in a house or apartment with others off campus, rent an apartment to yourself. It's up to yourself. I'll probably rent a house or apt with other people.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 24, 2011)

I did no study today, which I kind of feel guilty about. I needed to but instead I slept in till like 1pm, then went outside to deal with the animals and take some random pictures outside. I was trying to take some pictures of the view from the back of my house and climbed this old wall that keeps the field behind us from sliding down. I ended up getting covered in mud and ripping a hole in my pants lol! All that and when I went to get the pictures discovered it was dead!

It was my Granda's 62nd Birthday today and I am not long back from my Grandparent's house. My Mam and her Brother's pooled money together to buy him wet gear for golfing. My Sister Molly and Brother Oran have a vomiting bug. It's horrible I better not get it, yuck! I just bought a creme egg  Going to go eat that and watch some telly.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 25, 2011)

Henry is being a butt today! I opened the shed door as usual like I do everyday and put up the gate to keep anything from getting in. We'll I obviously didn't put it up right because he managed to get out of his cage, out of the gate and when I was making food in the kitchen I saw his grey, fluffy butt zooming past. I went out, grabbed him pretty easily and put him in the run since he wanted some play time. Well I didn't realise that I left the door on the run open and two seconds later he was zooming past again!

I am outside now trying to catch him, he is not wanting to be caught as easily this time! He keeeps going under the shed when I try and grab him. We have a big half acre garden and he is having a great time running and exploring, and hiding! Grrr and the garden is really slippy and ,muddy and he has me covered in mud! I'll try and tempt him with a banana and nab him 

He won't be happy!
He is totally covered in mud, it is all in hir long fur, going to be fun trying to groom him out!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 27, 2011)

Henry was caught and is safe and sound anyway  Yesterday was my day for cleaning out all the animals. I jokingly told my best friend and her boyfriend when they were here Friday that they have to help me and get stuck in. Well, he actually wanted to! Which was suprising because most people are like ewww no! So they came yesterday and helped me clean them out. Well he did, she came too but didn't even look at the animals. She used to have bunnies but got sick of them after a few months. Her Mother looked after them for about a year after that before selling them back to the pet shop. I got my Misty from them, in bad shape! She went inside and he stayed out and helped clean them all out. He was especially interested in the guinea pigs, not so much the rabbits. Probably because the rabbits were just sitting there like ''What are you looking at?'' and looking uninterested, whereas the guinea pigs were running over looking for treats 

I have half my English exam and my History exam tomorrow. I have a few hundred pages of History still to read through. I am so nervous now about it. English will be fine though.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 28, 2011)

27 A4 pages later I am finished half my English exam and my History exam! Yay! Just 8 more exams to go lol! Can't wait till it's over. Not looking forward to doing this all over again in June since this is just a practice for the real thing!


----------



## Nela (Mar 1, 2011)

:shock:THat's quite a bit!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 1, 2011)

I know school is crazy over here, add 21 more pages today for the rest of the English exam and half the maths exam.

German tomorrow!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 2, 2011)

Goodness, are these end of term tests or what you need to take to get into graduate school? I have to admit I'm glad I am done with school. I enjoyed it at the time, but now I went to spend my free time with my pets


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Germand was so hard today, not looking forward to getting that back 

These are just practise exams for the real ones in June. Everyone graduates as long as they do the exams in June, but the higher your grades, the more points you get and each college has a minimum amount of points you need for each of it's courses. So if you don't get enough points, you can either take something lower in points or repeat the year so you can try and score higher and get the course you want. Full points are 600, I am aiming for hopefully just over 400. You have to be a brain box is get 600, only a small amount of people in the country get it. That is all As.

The rest of the maths exam and half my Irish exams tomorrow, yay 
Ta gaelige leadranach


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]Oh my *sighs dreamily* Ireland looks so beautiful. I want to visit there. It looks absolutely amazing.

Your pets are very cute =D And I WANT SOME APPLE TART... never had it before actually. =) But it sounds yummy. Great blog!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks! Hopefully you can visit some day. I want to go to the States  I have actually got some pictures I took of the scenery from the back of my house uploading. They aren't great because my camera went dead after two pictures but I said I'd stick them up anyway


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 2, 2011)

This gorgeous gal was watching me walking through a field the other day  She had such a funny look on her face I had to take some pictures 







Chewing the cud


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 2, 2011)

I wanted to take a walk around and take some pretty country pictures but I only got as far as behind the house before camera ran out of battery











Me my little brother took it he is so cute. I am messy and dirty from playing with Holly 






You know Spring is here when the daffodils start coming


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 3, 2011)

Get to sleep in tomorrow, yaaaay! 
Don't have an exam till 2 and it is just a short one!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 5, 2011)

Just biology, economics and half of Irish left now. Bio and Eco are the hardest, cannot wait until I'm done! Next week I have going out uptown and going crazy lol! Yesterday the weather was lovely and mild. Now the sky is totally white and kind of chilly. It's 6 degrees celcius, so about 43 F. I love this time of yeat though, it is getting bright faster in the morning, staying bright for longer in the evening and you can smell things growing.

Literally watching a hare bouncing around the hill as I type this! They are like kangaroos they bounce right up in the air lol!

It isn't that green here now, Winter has left everything a light green, yellow dead colour. The grass in the fields will shoot now though and be very lush and green. There will be cattle and sheep everywhere soon. The farmers bring them in for Winter. I saw some baby lambs up the road yesterday they are so cute! When your outside it is never silent, ever. From all the calls and singing from the birds.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2011)

So tired.
Need a holiday...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 15, 2011)

Not too long left now till my birthday, woo hoo! I had a crazy night out on Saturday, so that has put partying out of my system now for awhile. Don't think I will even drink much on Paddy's day. Still can't wait for Paddy's day though! There is a parade in town so probably go to that. My friends want to go out that night but don't think I'll bother. My Sister and her boyfriend are coming over for dinner that day too. So we are having beef and guiness stew with spuds. Should be good. All the animals are good, no changes, same old same old.

Me and some friends are thinking of organising a crazy party week abroad once we are finished the exams in June. Not sure where yet, the top suggested places are Tenerife, Amsterdam and Portugal so we will see how prices work out and stuff. Not sure where outof those places would be the most fun.


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope you have a blast! I bet it felt good to go out after all that studying. I hear Amsterdam is an awesome place to party. I don't know... I don't party. However, I can see why it would be. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya one of my friends said her sister goes there almost everywhere and there is great night life  We'll see 

La fheile Padraig tomorrow!! Woo hoooo!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2011)

Going to my friend's house tonight for a girl's night in 
We are going to make Fat Frogs and order Chinese and play the Just Dance Wii game for a few hours, nice and quiet for once


----------



## Nela (Mar 21, 2011)

What are Fat Frogs? Sounds like a great night. I hope you had fun. I long for a night like that...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2011)

They are a mixture of blue berry, tropical and lemon flavoured vodka drinks. Ya they are fun nights


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2011)

My 16 year old dog Heidi passed away peacefully yesterday evening. I can't believe it, I am so devastated, I had her for as long as I can remember. It feels just as bad as losing any other family member.

RIP baby girl I miss you so much and will never forget you.


----------



## Nela (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace Heidi.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys,
We had a little funeral for her and made a nice grave for her. It is so weird not having her here. Scary. I am glad I am kept very busy with school I don't have a lot of time to dwell on it too much. The day she died I stayed up all night crying and was like a zombie the next morning so my Mother made me stay at home from school so I could sleep. Then I found I had new baby bunnies which really helped take my mind off it and gave me something to keep me occupied. When something bad happens or someone dies I have to keep busy or I'll think about it too much and drive myself crazy.

I'm so exhausted this week, I think it could be because the clocks went forward on Sunday, an hour stolen from my life lol! That hour seems to have really thrown me off altogether. Plus I am just tired and sick of school, all the work and pressure is driving me nuts! Roll on the 22nd of June, so I am finished my exams and done with school for good!

I will be 18 in May so this Summer is going to be craaaazy! I'm basically planning on hardly ever being home lol! At 18 here you are legal to drink, and basically do everything any adult can do. So serious freedom this Summer. Should be lots of fun


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2011)

The baby bunnies have their eyes open, they are so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2011)

The baby bunnies have their eyes open, they are so cute!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 4, 2011)

where are the baby bunny pictures?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2011)

I will upload some this weekend, I am in school until 7.30pm everyday except Fridays so haven't had much time. The babies were two weeks yesterday. It turns out that her babies are a different bucks. After I bred her with Henry we had a bit of a cage escape problem and she musn't have took with Henry but took with Twitches. I had a feeling this was so as the babies were born a week later then I had calculated they should be born. I had just hoped I got my calculations wrong. Oh well, they are still adorable! Plus, Ebony also was bred to Henry and had three babies last night. Very excited, the colours look very interesting!

So right now we have a full house, well, shed  I will be posting videos and pictures this weekend.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2011)

I will upload some this weekend, I am in school until 7.30pm everyday except Fridays so haven't had much time. The babies were two weeks yesterday. It turns out that her babies are a different bucks. After I bred her with Henry we had a bit of a cage escape problem and she musn't have took with Henry but took with Twitches. I had a feeling this was so as the babies were born a week later then I had calculated they should be born. I had just hoped I got my calculations wrong. Oh well, they are still adorable! Plus, Ebony also was bred to Henry and had three babies last night. Very excited, the colours look very interesting!

So right now we have a full house, well, shed  I will be posting videos and pictures this weekend.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the three day old kits. Will get some of the two week old babies soon 

Baby 1:












Baby 2.






Baby 3.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 14, 2011)

The three week olds are so cute any funny! The kind of cage I have for them and their Mother is two big pet shop cages pushed together so they can hope between the two and have more space. I didn't think the babies would be able to make the jump over the base of the cages because it is kind of high. Well I was feeding them last nught and noticed for the first time they had all moved from one cage to the other. Came back out again a few minutes later, they were all back in the other cage. I then got to see them chasing Mammy and jumping over lol! Oit was so cute, didn't realise they could jump so high at such a young age 

the others are just over a week old and still in the nest. They are going to be little stunners though.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2011)

Such a cute story for you, if anyone reads my blog 
Last night I went out to feed all the buns and when I went into the shed I noticed there were no babies or Mother in the ''nursery'' cage. So I looked around and soon found Mammy and the babies were hopping around the shed floor, binkying and having a good time so I decided to let them have at it. Even tthough today I have a really messy florr to clean! Anyway, as I was dishing out the food I noticed a small little balck ball of fluff in Misty's cage. On future inspection, it was one of Ebony's babes. I assumed my little sister put her into the cage, so I took her out and put her on the floor to met up with her own family again. No sooner had I taken her out and she was back in again. I was so confused, how was she getting in? Then I saw another baby hop over, nudge his head under a bit of wire at the side of the cage and hop in! Not that these are just little balls of not even 4 week old fluff, about the size of my hand! They are so smart! Misty was loveing having them in there, they were grooming her, she was grooming them. She is such a sweet bunny. This morning when I went out, 0isty was flopped out in her cage with 4 of the 5 babies flopped against her! It was so cute, they were all snuggled up together. Mammy was concerned at all she was flopped out happily on her own cage while the kids were at the babysitters. Mos of my other bunnies would not tolerate having all these youngsters in their cage, but Misty is just so sweet and calm.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 16, 2011)

Aww, I love your blog. I can't wait to see the updated pictures. :3


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok before the weekend is out I promise to have a ton of pictures up of them  I have taken loads just have to take the time to get on the computer and upload.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 16, 2011)

What sweeet bunnies! I love the babysitter idea! Perhaps mom just needed a little break 
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 17, 2011)

Grrrr, I went clubbing last night for my cousin't hen night and my camera was stolen  At least it was my old camera and not my good one but I really want my memory card back. Can't take any new pictures now till I can buy a new one.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 28, 2011)

New bunny shirt I love:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 28, 2011)

Some pictures of me and my friends during the Summer so far


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 21, 2011)

I think this year has been the worst for my blog lol!


----------

